# Seiko 5 Actus Stem Problem



## kendle (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,

I am new here and this is my first post.

I have a very nice Seiko 5 Actus 23 jewel watch with a beautiful bright blue dial. I removed the stem so that I could clean the inside of the case and dial, and naturally had to remove the stem first. pressing down on the little recessed button near the stem, the stem was removed easily. Now that I want to put everything back, I find that the stem goes back in nicely, but falls right back out without contacting or controlling the hands, winding, or anything else. The little button can not be moved, and appears to have lost it's spring. I suppose that now I will have to remove the hands, and dial to get at the problem. This will be very difficult for me because this watch has a Day/Date function.

Has anyone done this, and can you please tell me how it is done.? I should be able to do it myself, but I will need some easy to understand guidance. Thank you and any assistance that you can offer will be greatly appreciated, Regards, Kendle.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Kendle..

Your not the first to do this and you wont be the last..

There have been several topics here over the years about this and Ive found one for you to read to see if it will help..

Let us know how you get on









http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...hl=stem+removal


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sounds like the stem release has jammed, I think you have to go in on the dial side


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> sounds like the stem release has jammed, I think you have to go in on the dial side


yup







,has happened many times to me aswell and you do have to go in on the dial side ,sometimes you can use a pin to push it back into place from the side if you are lucky,next time make sure the stem is in the 'set' position before you push the button and be very gentle with it.


----------



## kendle (Nov 21, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Welcome Kendle..
> 
> Your not the first to do this and you wont be the last..
> 
> ...


Thank you Jasonm, I read the post you suggested, and found it helpful. I will just have to get in there and do it, thanks again, Regards, Kendle.


----------



## kendle (Nov 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> sounds like the stem release has jammed, I think you have to go in on the dial side


Thanks, Paul. I think you are correct, Regards, Kendle.


----------



## kendle (Nov 21, 2007)

pugster said:


> > sounds like the stem release has jammed, I think you have to go in on the dial side
> 
> 
> yup
> ...


Hi Pugster, You are right, I hope I am 'lucky' and can just push it back in place. In any case, I will now always place the stem in the 'set' position before removing it. Just some important knowledge I did not have until now, Thank you and Regards, Kendle.


----------

